# Private Message Issues?



## Drew

Are people having issues with private messages?

If you have been, can you see if you continue to? I made a change in the background that I think might be related.

I apologize for the inconvenience!

Drew


----------



## AliBaba

I don't think I have but I read the title as "private massage issues" so you can imagine my disappointment.


----------



## Mithun

I have an issue with the Private Messages, I am not getting a PM when a post of mine is quoted by another member. This issue has been there from past 2 to 3 months I guess.


----------



## Neptunus

Mithun said:


> I have an issue with the Private Messages, I am not getting a PM when a post of mine is quoted by another member. This issue has been there from past 2 to 3 months I guess.


It looks like you don't have the option enabled: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...when-someone-quotes-me-199930/#post1060236307

Don't forget to hit "save changes" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mithun

Neptunus said:


> It looks like you don't have the option enabled: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...when-someone-quotes-me-199930/#post1060236307
> 
> Don't forget to hit "save changes" at the bottom of the page.


Did the changes, Thank you


----------



## Drew

This issue should be fixed now!


----------



## jook

Hi Drew:
You're doing a great job with the site, BTW. I have a question. 

OK, in an effort to get more action in a particular group I'm interested in I thought it would be nice if I could send a group messge to all members letting them know I'm trying to get more group participation --you know like an email sent to multiple recipients. 

Is there any way to do this? If not is this a feature you could consider adding? Of course i could private message everybody individually but sure wouldn't want to have to.

Thanks!
jook


----------

